# withdrawal time for drinking milk after cdt shot



## gene (Jan 21, 2012)

is there a withdrawal time for using the milk after giving cdt shot to a doe


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No withdrawal for vaccines. Vicki


----------

